# Sharp Aquos LED TV Screen Goes Dark



## userid (May 4, 2010)

This is about my Sharp Aquos LED TV model number LC-46LE700UN and serial number 908821654 which I bought in 2009. 

Here is a video I took of the issue: 




It has been working perfectly for nearly 7 years without a single problem until I carried it upstairs a few days ago. It is a little heavy for me, when I carried it up the stairwell, a corner of the TV frame had a little scratch on the handrail, but the LED screen remains intact. 

However when I connected the power and attempted to turn it on. Nothing happens, except that the power and OPC lights kept on blinking. The blinking pattern can be seen from the following video I took. When I press the power button, I do hear the little pop sound from the TV (the sound when the TV powers on), and when the room is dark, I can see that the screen faintly flashes a very brief moment and goes dark. 

I called Sharp customer service, and they tried to have me reset the unit by using different combinations of the buttons, but it didn't help. 

I assumed it is a small issue because I can't think of anything that has ever happened to the TV that would make it stop working. 

I am still grieving over this incident. If you have any idea about this issue, especially if you understand the power/OPC lights blinking pattern, please share your 2 cents. 

Thanks and please watch the 1 minute video about the power/OPC lights blinking pattern.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Unless you hit the handrail hard I bet the issue is more likely from unplugging cables before you moved. Perhaps a connection broke off internally. Also sometime when electronics shutdown or have the power completely removed some prt fails on startup. This is why anyone who manages a DataCenter fears most is a removing power from a server or disk array . 90 % of the device failures happen on startup


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is the Service manual. http://www.scribd.com/doc/19365579/Sharp-AQUOS-LC-32-40-46-52-LE700UN-Service-Manual#scribd See pages 6-16 & 6-17 for the 2-1 error code. Not worth the month to repair, since it is 7 years old, and you may not be able to get the boards for that unit anymore.

Smart TV's are getting under $300 these days. Moving it most likely had nothing to do with it. It was probably on its last leg, and Murphy's Law just happened at the time that you carried it upstairs.


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Here is the Service manual. http://www.scribd.com/doc/19365579/Sharp-AQUOS-LC-32-40-46-52-LE700UN-Service-Manual#scribd See pages 6-16 & 6-17 for the 2-1 error code. Not worth the month to repair, since it is 7 years old, and you may not be able to get the boards for that unit anymore.
> 
> Smart TV's are getting under $300 these days. Moving it most likely had nothing to do with it. It was probably on its last leg, and Murphy's Law just happened at the time that you carried it upstairs.


Thanks a lot for the service manual. I had bad math, it is actually almost 6 years old. Main board of this model may still be available. But, the problem is as of now, I don't know what exactly is wrong. Let me check out the manual. Thanks.


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Here is the Service manual. http://www.scribd.com/doc/19365579/Sharp-AQUOS-LC-32-40-46-52-LE700UN-Service-Manual#scribd See pages 6-16 & 6-17 for the 2-1 error code. Not worth the month to repair, since it is 7 years old, and you may not be able to get the boards for that unit anymore.
> 
> Smart TV's are getting under $300 these days. Moving it most likely had nothing to do with it. It was probably on its last leg, and Murphy's Law just happened at the time that you carried it upstairs.


Thanks again for the service manual. That's very helpful. According to the manual, it looks like a power supply issue. Please see the attached two screen shots of the service manual, which matches the blinking pattern of the lights (ref: the video I took). What exactly this this power error imply? So, will it work if I simply replace the power supply?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i would start by removing back cover to see if any wire has unplugged by the shock.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

You can try replacing the power supply . I googled and found several used ones at between 89 and 150 dollars. It is used and you really don't know the condition. There way be other problems. I would replace the 6 year old TV. lED technology has. One a long way in the past 6 years and it's a lot cheaper


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The biggest thing about that time frame. Is that a lot of manufacturers were getting boards with bad capacitors on them. The power supply could be anything from the Invertor for the LED's, to a circuit board.

You will have to go to the section about Power error details. Putting $150 or more into a 6-7 year old set in my book, is not worth it. It is just like today's stoves. The circuit boards alone cost half as much as a new stove, if you have to start replacing more than one, along with who knows what.

You could put it up on eBay. Someone will buy it for spare parts or eCycle.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Could be something as simple as a cold solder joint that finally, after a bump, let go.

Send it off to a recycling center and buy a new TV.

Black Friday deals will be here soon, and you'll be able to buy a 32" LCD/LED for under $200.00


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> Could be something as simple as a cold solder joint that finally, after a bump, let go.
> 
> Send it off to a recycling center and buy a new TV.
> 
> Black Friday deals will be here soon, and you'll be able to buy a 32" LCD/LED for under $200.00


Black Friday is no longer the day after Thanksgiving. Now it is every day at retailers. I got a really good deal on a Samsung 32" Smart TV, that was last years model, that was a floor unit at Best Buy. They even knocked some off of the price that was listed as in box.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

gregzoll, You are partially correct.

While you can get some great deals year round, especially so if you buy floor models, that do have an inordinate amount of hours on them, even though that's not necessarily a bad thing (sort of a tried and proven thing), Black Friday and Cyber Monday are still in full swing.

The retailers depend on it for a kick off to the most important time for their annual sales.

Hate to admit it, but my old Toshiba 24" LCD in the kitchen was taken out due to a power outage (low voltage condition), and I picked up a 32" Element floor model from WalMart to replace it. Surprisingly good picture, and the cost was $100.00 + tax. It works, it really doesn't get a lot of use, so I figured, "Why not?.".


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actualy KTKelly I am fully correct. The so called Black Friday & Cyber Monday deals are no more. Now they are all year long, to attract consumers into the Brick & Mortar stores, instead of losing them to online sells.

Even Best Buy has wised up and instead of carrying inventory for everything like they used to. They order from the warehouse, what the customer wants, if it is not on the floor.

I always have found great deals at our Best Buy or a local mom & pop shop that has been in business for over 40 years in my town. If I cannot get a deal on a floor model at BB, I can always get one at the mom & pop shop that I use for audio gear.

My son has had no issues with the Toshiba 26" in his room. We swapped our Sony for the Samsung Smart TV that I got for his room, when he took his Toshiba to school last year. He has an Apple TV. The Toshiba has a Roku stick, our Living room has a Amazon Fire TV.

Weighing the costs for a streaming device and a Flat Screen, it is always cheaper to just go with a Smart TV. The good thing is that the 4K/UHD sets have driven the prices way down on the non-Smart & Smart TV's these days.

Our 42" Plasma in our Living Room is still going strong after 8 years. It will probably outlast anything, before it dies. Just means that when it does, the 4K/UHD 60" sets will be down in price even farther.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Actualy KTKelly I am fully correct. The so called Black Friday & Cyber Monday deals are no more.


Sorry, you're a bit out of touch with the real world.

Next month we'll see the same old Black Friday & Cyber Monday sales that we see every year.

Shoot, you can register now to get notified when the ads start appearing: https://blackfriday.com/ads/

Check in next month and tell the world "there is no more Black Friday".....:smile:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

KTKelly I am sorry to burst your bubble. Again, Black Friday, Cyber Monday deals are no longer what they were 15 years ago. The deals are every day, 365 days a year. You can get a better deal on electronics any time during the year, vs. waiting until the prices are raised in November & December, to attract consumers to purchase other items.

The Black Friday ad's are only a teaser to drive consumer demand into the stores to buy the higher priced goods, vs. the lower priced goods that are better deals.

It is called Marketing by the use of Three Card Monty.

Again next month there will not be a Black Friday as I stated. The Retailers even announced last year the same thing that I have stated twice already.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> The so called Black Friday & Cyber Monday deals are no more. .



So,

The FIRST Black Friday ad has leaked.

Dell will be selling the Vizio 60" 4K TV for $799.00 with free shipping, beginning on Thanksgiving day.


But, I guess they're not really, since gregzoll say Black Friday doesn't exist. :surprise:


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> So,
> 
> The FIRST Black Friday ad has leaked.
> 
> ...


It's about time you realized that Greg is never wrong...:vs_laugh:


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

Please let me dig out and use this old thread. A lot of people say that my TV problem is caused by a bad power supply board. So, I ordered a replacement part, replaced it, but the same symptom remains. Therefore, it does not seem to be a power supply board issue. Could it be the main board? It is pretty hard to find this main board part.


----------

